# Difference between BJJ and 10th planet jiu jitsu?



## MCDOJO101 (Dec 31, 2011)

Is one better than the other?


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

10th planet is just a somewhat refined version that is one persons picture of what BJJ should be. I am drunk nut 5th planed really stresses the mission control and rubber guard position.


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

The short answer....no, it depends on what you want to do with it.

The main difference is that traditional BJJ is taught wearing a gi and uses the gi for some techniques. 10th Planet is a no-gi(not wearing a gi, thinkin MMA) grappling system.

Having said that, both can be used very effectively and have different things that they excel that. Learn both if you are able, learning more arts has never hurt anyone, ever.

The one thing I would mention, is that in order to really be effective in 10th Planet, you need to be quite flexible. So stretching is an absolute must, you need flexibility in tradition BJJ as well, but not as much. However you don't need to be flexible right now, stretch every day and you won't have any problems with the system after a little while.


----------



## MCDOJO101 (Dec 31, 2011)

I'm pretty chunky so i dont know if i can be good at jiu jitsu because I'm not flexible,


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

You just need to stretch every day, you'll be fine. When I first started 10th Planet I couldn't hardly move, I can do full butterfly and lotus. I work with my classes every day on just stretching.


----------



## MCDOJO101 (Dec 31, 2011)

I'm trying to fight for the UFC like 5 years later i'm training in boxing right now. should i do jiu jitsu next? or judo? maybe a MMA gym?


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

I would suggest learning everything you possibly can. Setting a goal to fight for the UFC in five years is a very lofty goal. I would say try some local amateur shows first.


----------



## MCDOJO101 (Dec 31, 2011)

But I'm really confused right now because, i want to do MMA but my trainer wants me to become a professional boxer and i haven't told him yet because I don't want to disappoint him


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

That is a conversation for you and your trainer to have.


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

this stretching you mentioned... any particular stretches you'd recomend?


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

Killstarz said:


> this stretching you mentioned... any particular stretches you'd recomend?


Well it truly depends on what you're after with your routine. If you want just pure flexibility or strength. 

As far as pure flexibility goes, there are, as I'm sure you know, a million and one books on stretching for Jitz, so I'll give you a general run over what I do. My usual warm up takes about 30 minutes, and I usual hold every stretch around thirty to forty seconds. 

Do some general limbering up before hand, however you go about that is purely up to you, but I like to get my body a little warm before hand.

I start out with the groin stretch everyone knows, sit on your butt, put your feet together lean forward. I take that one up a few notches though, I pull my feet all the way in(or as far as you can) I press mu knees to the floor and lay all the way forward to the floor resting my forehead on the ground, reaching my hands out as far as I can. 

Next I go to the basic hamstring stretch, nothing special one leg out at a time reach your whole body to it, next leg. Then I do step over hips, from butterfly, lift one leg and step it all the way to the other side of your body while keeping your leg tucked, then look over the shoulder on the same side as the up leg(twist your body).

Next is full lotus, which took me a very long time to get to, it's basically a modified butterly. 










From there lay forward reach with your arms outward and touch your forehead to the floor.

Next is the knee and ankle. Sit on your butt, legs straight out in front of you, bring on leg in to your body and rest it on your opposite hip as tight your your body as possibly then reach for the other leg.

Next I lay on my back, I do each of these for ten to twenty seconds. Leg circles in both directions, windshield wipers(kicking legs side to side at the knee), down triangles(making and closing a triangle choke with my hips on the mat), rocking chairs(rocking back and forth holding my knees to my chest I go in a complete circle, then a half, then a quarter, both directions), hip ups(from on my back I use my core to lift/jump/pop my hips off the mat and give a little twist in one direction then repeat in the other), up triangles(pop your hips off the mat and close a triangle with your hips up).

Next I add in some Ginastica Natural, which is a great system I would recommend checking out, great for grappling. It's a stretching system, but it's all based upon flowing from on to the next. 

Here's a sample video, it's a great system. Those are just a few of the movements.





This is my whole series, sit of your butt, pull both knees to your chest wrap your arms around and rock back and back up, works your lower back and spine. After about ten of those I start into the knee up series. I rock back with my knees still tucked, once I rock fully back on the way back up I tuck one leg to my butt and as I rock up plant the other foot to the floor.

Ending the position similar to the one on the left, only with my down leg tucked more.










After ten of those, I will rock back and forth the same way, only now I will come up onto my down leg and sit on my shin, ending in the position on the right(knee split). I then sit onto my butt first then rock and repeat. Finally after ten of those I will rock up to a full lung from the knee split, sit then repeat.

Finally I lay on my back, I bring both legs up as if I were about to make a triangle, then I bring the inside leg(the one that would be doing the choking) around and put it between my other leg and my face and crunch my abs and legs trying to touch my knee to my face.

Those are just the series I do from my back, it all flows together nicely so I do it in a different order all the time.

From there I do a series from my stomach, but it is very difficult to explain in text. I may be shooting a video of the series soon, I could post it if you're interested. 

But here are a few easy ones, deep lung hip flexor stretch(top picture). And split hip stretch(bottom left), I also sometimes do full split when I'm feeling up to it.








(The bottom right is a full butterfly)

So much of Jitz though is more than just flexibility, it's about putting your legs and body in crazy positions with strength. So aside from all this I will generally do a lot of movement drills holding/squeezing a medicine ball between my knees or ankles. It's something a lot of old catch wrestlers did. I'll look around and see if I can find a video or a series online about it.

Hopefully this wasn't too detailed, I ran on a little longer then I planned too. I generally do this entire routine twice for a warm up. If you have any questions I'll gladly answer them, and I'll try not to ramble on quite so much. This is just what I have chosen to do though, I'm sure there are people who will say I do all of these wrong and they have a better way, but this works for me haha. Hopefully it can be of some help to you.


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

Thank you so much, that was just what I was looking for!!!

I am not very flexible at all but I know a lot of stretches etc from doing may Thai. I'm starting a bjj class at the weekend and I want to get as much out of it as possible so those stretches you mention are perfect.

Thanks again for going into so much detail.


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

Honestly if you did this before every class, even a shortened version and then every day you took fifteen minutes to just do the stretches I mentioned, not any of the movement stuff you'll be amazed how quickly your flexibility will come. The key is to just do it often, at least three times a week.


----------



## wukkadb (Jan 1, 2007)

I guess it's already been answered, but the main difference is the Gi. Bjj is focused around wearing the Gi, although now a days basically every Bjj school has No-Gi classes too. 10th planet has all No-Gi classes, though, and a lot of their moves are variations of traditional Bjj moves that Eddie Bravo has made up/changed. He also has a lot of cool fancy names for his stuff, too. Bravo makes it seem like his moves are super new and only unique to his style, but I don't see it. His famous "old school" sweep is extremely basic, and the idea of double underhooks with a half guard is not something he coined. I have also heard claims of Nino Schembri using rubber guard much earlier than Bravo. You can see him using rubber guard in his old Pride fights in the early 2000's. I'm pretty sure Bravo didn't teach him.

Personally I think Bravo has some very interesting stuff to teach, and I have one of his books, and really like his stuff on half guard and back mount.


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

wukkadb said:


> I guess it's already been answered, but the main difference is the Gi. Bjj is focused around wearing the Gi, although now a days basically every Bjj school has No-Gi classes too. 10th planet has all No-Gi classes, though, and a lot of their moves are variations of traditional Bjj moves that Eddie Bravo has made up/changed. He also has a lot of cool fancy names for his stuff, too. Bravo makes it seem like his moves are super new and only unique to his style, but I don't see it. His famous "old school" sweep is extremely basic, and the idea of double underhooks with a half guard is not something he coined. I have also heard claims of Nino Schembri using rubber guard much earlier than Bravo. You can see him using rubber guard in his old Pride fights in the early 2000's. I'm pretty sure Bravo didn't teach him.
> 
> Personally I think Bravo has some very interesting stuff to teach, and I have one of his books, and really like his stuff on half guard and back mount.


Eddie never claimed to have invented any of it. He's said many times that all he did was refine some of the game for no-gi and give moves names, which a lot of traditional BJJ doesn't have.

Honestly Eddie gets a lot of hate in the traditional BJJ world for just simply having another system. He has never tried to hate on the gi or told people the system is bad. The worst thing he has ever said about traditional is that it doesn't make sense to train with a gi to fight MMA.


----------



## wukkadb (Jan 1, 2007)

Life B Ez said:


> Eddie never claimed to have invented any of it. He's said many times that all he did was refine some of the game for no-gi and give moves names, which a lot of traditional BJJ doesn't have.
> 
> Honestly Eddie gets a lot of hate in the traditional BJJ world for just simply having another system. He has never tried to hate on the gi or told people the system is bad. The worst thing he has ever said about traditional is that it doesn't make sense to train with a gi to fight MMA.


Idk, in his books he has a lot of not-so-positive things to say about traditional Bjj. Also, if he claims it not to be his own techniques, then why does he give them his own names? And he does hate on the Gi constantly. That's kind of what he is known for. 

If he wouldn't have beaten Royler, 10th planet would not be around.


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

Life B Ez said:


> Honestly if you did this before every class, even a shortened version and then every day you took fifteen minutes to just do the stretches I mentioned, not any of the movement stuff you'll be amazed how quickly your flexibility will come. The key is to just do it often, at least three times a week.


the plan is, at least in my mind at the minute, to try and do 15-20 minutes of quality stretching every night.

Then try and get to 2 BJJ sessions a week on top of all the stretching etc.

Hopefully that will play out well for me.


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

wukkadb said:


> Idk, in his books he has a lot of not-so-positive things to say about traditional Bjj. Also, if he claims it not to be his own techniques, then why does he give them his own names? And he does hate on the Gi constantly. That's kind of what he is known for.
> 
> If he wouldn't have beaten Royler, 10th planet would not be around.


10th planet would still exist it just wouldn't be as popular or polarizing. And he's not the first guy to name moves that weren't his. Every BJJ association does it, thats why there are a million different names for the "hip bump" sweep. Eddie came from a more traditional martial art, Wing Chung I believe, where every single position and move has a name, so he wanted to create a terminology so that he could literally go over a series on the phone. The Gracies said they intentionally didn't name any of the moves, which works for some people, other it doesn't.



Killstarz said:


> the plan is, at least in my mind at the minute, to try and do 15-20 minutes of quality stretching every night.
> 
> Then try and get to 2 BJJ sessions a week on top of all the stretching etc.
> 
> Hopefully that will play out well for me.


That should be more than enough in the beginning. What I forgot to ask is what association or style of BJJ you're learning. If you're just do tradition Gracie Jitz that should be more than enough. 

Small warning here, stretching is great because not only can you move better, but your added fleibility will give you a few extra seconds in some holds and it will get you out of some holds that aren't put on as deep, ones that would tap you if you were not fleibile. Here's the warning, watch some locks, if you'tr caught, you're caught, tap. It is very tempting to not tap it doesn't hurt, but the problem is when you get to a certain point it won't hurt until it's too late. I have that problem with leg locks a lot.


----------



## slapshot (May 4, 2007)

Life B Ez said:


> Honestly if you did this before every class, even a shortened version and then every day you took fifteen minutes to just do the stretches I mentioned, not any of the movement stuff you'll be amazed how quickly your flexibility will come. The key is to just do it often, at least three times a week.


We do your standard run of the mill stretches, we mix in aerobic exercises because you want warm muscles before you stretch so you don't have injuries.


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

slapshot said:


> We do your standard run of the mill stretches, we mix in aerobic exercises because you want warm muscles before you stretch so you don't have injuries.


If you're going to be rolling or exercising then obviously do all the movement work, but if you're just going to stretch at night in order to develop your flexibility you might not want to break a sweat. It isn't required to do anything aerobic if you're just trying to increase your flexibility and not about to work out.


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

Life B Ez said:


> 10th planet would still exist it just wouldn't be as popular or polarizing. And he's not the first guy to name moves that weren't his. Every BJJ association does it, thats why there are a million different names for the "hip bump" sweep. Eddie came from a more traditional martial art, Wing Chung I believe, where every single position and move has a name, so he wanted to create a terminology so that he could literally go over a series on the phone. The Gracies said they intentionally didn't name any of the moves, which works for some people, other it doesn't.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm just doing traditional Gracie jitz. Gi and all. Really looking forward to getting stuck in. IM ttoo old to start competing in mma but it is the only bit of my game I have never really worked on as I always enjoyed punching and kicking people. Hahaha


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

Killstarz said:


> I'm just doing traditional Gracie jitz. Gi and all. Really looking forward to getting stuck in. IM ttoo old to start competing in mma but it is the only bit of my game I have never really worked on as I always enjoyed punching and kicking people. Hahaha


Never too old haha, there are a few guys in their 50s that go to my gym. They say they are too old for my classes, but with the gi they are no joke.

Everyone at my gym is trying to talk me into getting a fight in MMA, mainly because I do all the grappling work and some sparring work with all the fighters, but I doubt I'll ever do it, too much weight cutting involved and I don't want to fight at guy thirty pounds heavier than me.


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

Life B Ez said:


> Never too old haha, there are a few guys in their 50s that go to my gym. They say they are too old for my classes, but with the gi they are no joke.
> 
> Everyone at my gym is trying to talk me into getting a fight in MMA, mainly because I do all the grappling work and some sparring work with all the fighters, but I doubt I'll ever do it, too much weight cutting involved and I don't want to fight at guy thirty pounds heavier than me.


I'm 30 this year and have a wife and young daughter that require the majority of my time. I couldn't put in the hours in the gym to be confident in competing. I do love training though.


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

Killstarz said:


> I'm 30 this year and have a wife and young daughter that require the majority of my time. I couldn't put in the hours in the gym to be confident in competing. I do love training though.


Oh I hear you man haha, I'm just about to finish med-school, added to a serious girlfriend and training and teaching I have little to no free time. My only saving grace right now is there aren't any fight camps starting for a few weeks, so I'm able to get some free time. This is the first day I've been able to just relax in a few months, I'm back in the books next week haha.


----------

